# [Xorg] Failed to load module libinput (résolu)

## syphering

Bonjour à tous 

Après avoir configuré dans le make.conf l'option INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" et mis à jour mon système, je me retrouve avec une interface sans clavier ni souris 

Voici le résultat de /var/logXorg.0.log

[ 12306.308] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-9019.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[ 12306.308]

X.Org X Server 1.20.7

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 12306.308] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64 Gentoo

[ 12306.308] Current Operating System: Linux erendis 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 #2 SMP Sat Apr 18 19:26:45 CEST 2020 x86_64

[ 12306.308] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=e4b0b713-0f43-4806-b78b-274f4784504a ro

[ 12306.308] Build Date: 19 April 2020  02:26:20PM

[ 12306.308]

[ 12306.308] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

[ 12306.308]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 12306.308] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 12306.308] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 19 15:02:43 2020

[ 12306.308] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 12306.308] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 12306.308] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 12306.309] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[ 12306.309] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 12306.309] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[ 12306.309] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[ 12306.309] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[ 12306.309] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[ 12306.309] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[ 12306.309] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 12306.309] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 12306.309] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 12306.309] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 12306.309] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 12306.309] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[ 12306.309] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[ 12306.309] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 12306.309] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 12306.309] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 12306.309] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 12306.309] (II) Loader magic: 0x55e57d49fd00

[ 12306.309] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 12306.309]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 12306.309]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[ 12306.309]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[ 12306.309]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[ 12306.310] (++) using VT number 7

[ 12306.310] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[ 12306.310] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[ 12306.317] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 1002:67ff:1462:8a91 rev 207, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xcfe00000/2097152, 0xfdb80000/262144, I/O @ 0x00009e00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 12306.317] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 12306.317] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 12306.317] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 12306.318] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12306.318]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0

[ 12306.318]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[ 12306.318] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[ 12306.318] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[ 12306.318] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12306.318]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 19.1.0

[ 12306.318]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 12306.318]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[ 12306.318] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[ 12306.318] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[ 12306.319] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 12306.319] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[ 12306.319] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 12306.319] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[ 12306.319] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[ 12306.319] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Radeon RX 560 Series" (ChipID = 0x67ff)

[ 12306.319] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[ 12306.319] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[ 12306.319] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[ 12306.319] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12306.319]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0

[ 12306.319]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 12306.319] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 12306.319] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 12306.319] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[ 12306.397] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[ 12306.397] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[ 12306.397] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[ 12306.405] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12306.405]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.1

[ 12306.405]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 12306.419] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor X acceleration enabled on Radeon RX 560 Series (POLARIS11, DRM 3.35.0, 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64, LLVM 9.0.1)

[ 12306.419] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[ 12306.419] (==) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: auto

[ 12306.419] (==) AMDGPU(0): VariableRefresh: disabled

[ 12306.419] (II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[ 12306.419] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[ 12306.420] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 has no monitor section

[ 12306.420] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 has no monitor section

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-0

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 6132  Serial#: 1571

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2018  Week: 44

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 54  vert.: 30

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.625

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.157 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 113

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[ 12306.430] (II) AMDGPU(0): #6: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): #7: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Serial No: 1154384401571

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 185 MHz

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: PL2530H

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 174.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1119 v_border: 0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd326123060000

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    2c1c010380361e782a9055a75553a028

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    135054a56b80710081408180a940b300

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    9500950fd1c0023a801871382d40582c

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    4500202f2100001e000000ff00313135

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    34333834343031353731000000fd0037

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    4c1e5312000a202020202020000000fc

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00504c32353330480a202020202001bb

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    02032bf14f9005040302011112131406

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0715161f230907078301000065030c00

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1000681a00000101284be6023a801871

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    382d40582c4500202f2100001f011d80

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    18711c1620582c2500202f2100009e01

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1d007251d01e206e285500202f210000

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1e2a4480a07038274030203500202f21

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00001a000000000000000000000000ab

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI-A-0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x75.0  174.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1119 +hsync -vsync (83.9 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0  148.50  1280 2008 2052 2200  800 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1152x720"x60.0   67.28  1152 1208 1328 1504  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.7 kHz)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DVI-D-0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 connected

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 disconnected

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): mem size init: gart size :ffd3d000 vram size: s:ff2e7000 visible:f2e7000

[ 12306.431] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[ 12306.431] (==) AMDGPU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[ 12306.431] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[ 12306.431] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[ 12306.431] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

[ 12306.431] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

[ 12306.432] (II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 7680 bytes

[ 12306.432] (II) AMDGPU(0): SYNC extension fences enabled

[ 12306.432] (II) AMDGPU(0): Present extension enabled

[ 12306.432] (==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 enabled

[ 12306.432] (==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

[ 12306.432] (II) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering enabled

[ 12306.442] (II) AMDGPU(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

[ 12306.442] (II) AMDGPU(0): Acceleration enabled

[ 12306.442] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

[ 12306.442] (==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 12306.442] (II) AMDGPU(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension Present

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 12306.447] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[ 12306.454] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi

[ 12306.454] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[ 12306.454] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 12306.454] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[ 12306.454] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[ 12306.454] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[ 12306.455] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[ 12306.626] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[ 12306.626] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.626] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.626] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.626] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.626] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.626] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.626] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.626] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.626] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.626] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.626] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.627] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[ 12306.627] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.627] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.627] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.627] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.627] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.627] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.627] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.627] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.627] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.627] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.627] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.627] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event7)

[ 12306.627] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.627] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event8)

[ 12306.628] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.628] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event9)

[ 12306.628] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.628] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event10)

[ 12306.628] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.628] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=10 (/dev/input/event11)

[ 12306.628] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.628] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.629] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.629] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.629] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.629] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.629] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.629] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.629] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.629] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.629] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.629] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12306.629] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12306.629] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.630] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.630] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.630] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.630] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.630] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.630] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.630] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.630] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 12306.630] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.630] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.630] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control (/dev/input/event4)

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12306.630] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.630] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.631] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.631] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.631] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.631] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.631] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.631] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.631] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.631] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver System Control (/dev/input/event5)

[ 12306.631] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.631] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.631] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12306.631] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.631] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.631] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.631] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12306.631] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12306.631] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12306.631] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput

[ 12306.631] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 12306.632] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Mic (/dev/input/event12)

[ 12306.632] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.632] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.632] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line (/dev/input/event13)

[ 12306.632] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.632] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.632] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Front (/dev/input/event14)

[ 12306.632] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.632] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.632] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event15)

[ 12306.632] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.632] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.633] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event16)

[ 12306.633] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.633] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.633] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Side (/dev/input/event17)

[ 12306.633] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.633] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.633] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Front Headphone (/dev/input/event18)

[ 12306.633] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.633] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.633] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[ 12306.633] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12306.633] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12306.639] (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{e79b0f67-d8fe-499f-afc5-2cbe97ae6174}": No such file or directory

Je constate que le chargement de "libinput" n'est pas trouvé.

J'ai alors vérifié si le paquet était présent :

```
qlist -Iv libinput

dev-libs/libinput-1.15.4

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.29.0
```

J'ai alors tenté de copier "/usr/lib64/libinput.so.10.13.0" dans "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so" et relancé mon graphique mais toujours rien.

[ 12604.660] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-9176.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[ 12604.661]

X.Org X Server 1.20.7

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 12604.661] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64 Gentoo

[ 12604.661] Current Operating System: Linux erendis 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 #2 SMP Sat Apr 18 19:26:45 CEST 2020 x86_64

[ 12604.661] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=e4b0b713-0f43-4806-b78b-274f4784504a ro

[ 12604.661] Build Date: 19 April 2020  02:26:20PM

[ 12604.661]

[ 12604.661] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

[ 12604.661]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 12604.661] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 12604.661] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 19 15:07:41 2020

[ 12604.661] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 12604.661] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 12604.661] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 12604.661] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[ 12604.661] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 12604.661] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[ 12604.662] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[ 12604.662] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[ 12604.662] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[ 12604.662] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[ 12604.662] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 12604.662] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 12604.662] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 12604.662] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 12604.662] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 12604.662] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[ 12604.662] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[ 12604.662] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 12604.662] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 12604.662] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 12604.662] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 12604.662] (II) Loader magic: 0x55e20e713d00

[ 12604.662] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 12604.662]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 12604.662]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[ 12604.662]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[ 12604.662]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[ 12604.663] (++) using VT number 7

[ 12604.663] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[ 12604.663] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[ 12604.670] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 1002:67ff:1462:8a91 rev 207, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xcfe00000/2097152, 0xfdb80000/262144, I/O @ 0x00009e00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 12604.670] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 12604.670] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 12604.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 12604.671] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12604.671]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0

[ 12604.671]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[ 12604.671] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[ 12604.671] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[ 12604.671] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12604.671]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 19.1.0

[ 12604.671]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 12604.671]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[ 12604.671] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[ 12604.671] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[ 12604.672] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 12604.672] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[ 12604.672] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 12604.672] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[ 12604.672] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[ 12604.672] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Radeon RX 560 Series" (ChipID = 0x67ff)

[ 12604.672] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[ 12604.672] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[ 12604.672] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[ 12604.672] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12604.672]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0

[ 12604.672]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 12604.672] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 12604.672] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 12604.672] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[ 12604.751] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[ 12604.751] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[ 12604.751] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[ 12604.759] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 12604.759]    compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.1

[ 12604.759]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 12604.773] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor X acceleration enabled on Radeon RX 560 Series (POLARIS11, DRM 3.35.0, 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64, LLVM 9.0.1)

[ 12604.773] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[ 12604.773] (==) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: auto

[ 12604.773] (==) AMDGPU(0): VariableRefresh: disabled

[ 12604.773] (II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[ 12604.773] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[ 12604.774] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 has no monitor section

[ 12604.774] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 has no monitor section

[ 12604.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 6132  Serial#: 1571

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2018  Week: 44

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 54  vert.: 30

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.625

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.157 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 113

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #6: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): #7: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Serial No: 1154384401571

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 185 MHz

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: PL2530H

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 174.5 MHz   Image Size:  544 x 303 mm

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1119 v_border: 0

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd326123060000

[ 12604.783] (II) AMDGPU(0):    2c1c010380361e782a9055a75553a028

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    135054a56b80710081408180a940b300

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    9500950fd1c0023a801871382d40582c

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    4500202f2100001e000000ff00313135

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    34333834343031353731000000fd0037

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    4c1e5312000a202020202020000000fc

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00504c32353330480a202020202001bb

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    02032bf14f9005040302011112131406

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0715161f230907078301000065030c00

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1000681a00000101284be6023a801871

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    382d40582c4500202f2100001f011d80

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    18711c1620582c2500202f2100009e01

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1d007251d01e206e285500202f210000

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1e2a4480a07038274030203500202f21

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00001a000000000000000000000000ab

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI-A-0

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x75.0  174.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1119 +hsync -vsync (83.9 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0  148.50  1280 2008 2052 2200  800 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1152x720"x60.0   67.28  1152 1208 1328 1504  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.7 kHz)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DVI-D-0

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 connected

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 disconnected

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): mem size init: gart size :ffd3d000 vram size: s:ff2e7000 visible:f2e7000

[ 12604.784] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[ 12604.784] (==) AMDGPU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[ 12604.784] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[ 12604.784] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[ 12604.784] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

[ 12604.784] (II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 7680 bytes

[ 12604.785] (II) AMDGPU(0): SYNC extension fences enabled

[ 12604.785] (II) AMDGPU(0): Present extension enabled

[ 12604.785] (==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 enabled

[ 12604.785] (==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

[ 12604.785] (II) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering enabled

[ 12604.794] (II) AMDGPU(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

[ 12604.794] (II) AMDGPU(0): Acceleration enabled

[ 12604.794] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

[ 12604.794] (==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 12604.794] (II) AMDGPU(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension Present

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 12604.800] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[ 12604.806] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi

[ 12604.806] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[ 12604.806] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 12604.806] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[ 12604.806] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[ 12604.806] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[ 12604.808] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[ 12604.979] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[ 12604.979] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.979] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.979] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.979] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.979] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.979] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.979] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.979] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.979] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.979] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.979] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.979] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.979] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.980] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[ 12604.980] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.980] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.980] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.980] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.980] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.980] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.980] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.980] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.980] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.980] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.980] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.980] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.980] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.980] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event7)

[ 12604.980] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.980] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event8)

[ 12604.981] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.981] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event9)

[ 12604.981] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.981] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event10)

[ 12604.981] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.981] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=10 (/dev/input/event11)

[ 12604.981] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.981] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.982] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.982] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.982] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.982] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.982] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.982] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.982] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.982] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.982] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.982] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12604.982] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12604.982] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.982] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.982] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.982] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.982] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.982] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.982] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.982] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.983] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 12604.983] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.983] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.983] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control (/dev/input/event4)

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[ 12604.983] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.983] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.983] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.983] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.983] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.983] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.983] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.983] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.983] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.983] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.983] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.984] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver System Control (/dev/input/event5)

[ 12604.984] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.984] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.984] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[ 12604.984] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.984] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.984] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.984] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'

[ 12604.984] (II) Falling back to input driver `libinput'

[ 12604.984] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[ 12604.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/libinput_drv.so

[ 12604.984] (EE) LoadModule: Module libinput does not have a libinputModuleData data object.

[ 12604.984] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (invalid module, 0)

[ 12604.984] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Mic (/dev/input/event12)

[ 12604.984] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.984] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.984] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line (/dev/input/event13)

[ 12604.984] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.984] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.985] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Front (/dev/input/event14)

[ 12604.985] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.985] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.985] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event15)

[ 12604.985] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.985] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.985] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event16)

[ 12604.985] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.985] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.985] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Side (/dev/input/event17)

[ 12604.985] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.985] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.986] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Front Headphone (/dev/input/event18)

[ 12604.986] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.986] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.986] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[ 12604.986] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 12604.986] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 12604.992] (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{3aa26c11-15c7-45c8-aecf-65f7ea0a258f}": No such file or directory

Voici un "emerge --info"

```
Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     6084720 total,   5039620 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 18 Apr 2020 11:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 46b8f4739e59a63ea2c86aebff13b5724b453ccb

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=core2 -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=core2 -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amdgpu berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif extras flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"
```

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Quelques idées en vrac:

Lancer un depclean

Recompiler les x11 modules (@module-rebuild) 

Recompil de libinput, xf86-input-libinput et xorg-driver.

----------

## syphering

Effectivement j'avais oublié de refaire un rebuild des pacquets @x11-module-rebuild.

Tout fonctionne à présent.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

